# Rudee Striper



## Cantufish (Nov 23, 2014)

Fished Rudee Inlet this afternoon with a buddy. Caught one 21" striper right under the bridge near the new walkway on a 3" calcutta swim shad right around 7:45-8pm.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Nice fish.


----------



## FrankieP (Jul 28, 2014)

Hope u released it gotta be 28 out there


----------



## goinfishing (Sep 10, 2013)

Thought regs were 18"-28"?


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

I try and play it on the safe side. *I always look at the area of Fort Story* as the dividing line. 
South of Fort Story....Ocean.
North of Fort Story....Bay.
The Narrows (the west side of the main oceanfront strip)....Bay
*I could be wrong*. 
Since I can't access Fort Story...I don't have to figure out at what point in there is the dividing "spot".

Bay regs....18" - 28"....during the fall (Oct 4 - Dec 31). Limit of 2 fish per day. One can be over 28".

Ocean regs....28" and up. From *January 1 through March 31* then *May 16 through December 31*.
Limit of 2 fish per day.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

In other words Rudee is considered "ocean" and not "bay".


----------



## Cantufish (Nov 23, 2014)

goinfishing said:


> Thought regs were 18"-28"?


This fish was released.


----------



## goinfishing (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks for clarifying that!


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

To clarify further. There is this line that goes from the old Cape Henry lighthouse to the Smith Point lighthouse. The way the law reads waters east of that line including the coastal bays of the eastern shore are considered coastal waters. Rudee Inlet happens to be east of that line. 

Now maybe you can get way up in the creek and be west of the line but from what I can tell all of Birdneck road is east of the line.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Cantufish said:


> This fish was released.



Good call! I just hope he swam away right side up and now upside down like he is in the picture. No doubt he swam away though. That's all I'm sayin'.


----------



## Phillyboy (Nov 13, 2014)

That's funny.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

would have been a real balancing act to take the pic from the opposite side. 
BTW...Welcome Aboard *Cantufish*


----------



## Semper Fi (Nov 5, 2009)

East of causeway from fisherman's island over on Eastern Shore at Cape Charles to Cape Henry. South or East of that line is costal or ocean. 28inches.


----------

